# The Safety Fire Tabs



## Sikthness (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have a tab for The Safety Fire's song Huge Hammers? The final master or whatever was recently released, and I know there is a video on youtube of Nolly covering part of it from a couple years ago. Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

The first bit and the last bit, very poorly tabbed, but passable I guess. 

Mr.Getgood probably knows it all, and hopefully Dez can post one up later like he did for Sections and DMB...


```
Track 1
      E  E  E  E  E    E  E  E   
E||-----------------------------|
B||-----------------------------|
G||--10--9--6-------------------|
D||-----------------------------|
A||---------------4br--L--------|
A||------------0----------0--1--|


  E  E  E  E    E  E  E  E   
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
--4--------4br--L--------4--|
-----0--1----------0--1-----|


  E  E  E  E   E   E  E  E     
------------------------------|
------------------------------|
-----6--------10--------------|
--------8---------12----------|
-------------------------4br--|
--0--------0----------0-------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
-----------------------7--|
--L--------4-----4--5-----|
-----0--1-----1-----------|


  S S S S S S E   E   E   E   E   
---------------------------------|
---------------------------------|
------------------9---9---9---9--|
-----------------11--11--11--11--|
------------------7---7---7---7--|
--0-0---0---0-0------------------|


  E  E  E   E  E  E  E  E   
---------------------------|
---------------------------|
--2---------------------6--|
-----3---------7--------8--|
--------4s--8--------------|
------------------0--L-----|


  E  E  E  E  E   E    E   E   
------------------------------|
------------------------------|
--6--6--6--L------------------|
--8--8--7--L--------------14--|
-----------------10s--12------|
--------------0---------------|


       |---3---|                                  
   E   S   S   S  E   E   E   E   E   E   E   E   
-------------------------------------20--22--21--|
-----------------------------15------------------|
------16s-17s-16-12--14--17------14--------------|
-------------------------------------------------|
--12---------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------------|


   E  E  E  E  E    E  E  E   
-----------------------------|
-----------------------------|
--10--9--6-------------------|
-----------------------------|
---------------4br--L--------|
------------0----------0--1--|


  E  E  E  E    E  E  E  E   
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
--4--------4br--L--------4--|
-----0--1----------0--1-----|


  E  E  E  E   E   E  E  E     
------------------------------|
------------------------------|
-----6--------10--------------|
--------8---------12----------|
-------------------------4br--|
--0--------0----------0-------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
--------------------------|
-----------------------7--|
--L--------4-----4--5-----|
-----0--1-----1-----------|


  S S S S S S E   E   E   E   E   
---------------------------------|
---------------------------------|
------------------9---9---9---9--|
-----------------11--11--11--11--|
------------------7---7---7---7--|
--0-0---0---0-0------------------|


  E  E  E   E  E  E  E  E   
---------------------------|
---------------------------|
--2---------------------6--|
-----3---------7--------8--|
--------4s--8--------------|
------------------0--L-----|


  E  E  E  E  E   E    E   E   
------------------------------|
------------------------------|
--6--6--6--L------------------|
--8--8--7--L--------------14--|
-----------------10s--12------|
--------------0---------------|


                                                 W      
       |---3---|                                        
   E   S   S   S  E   S  S  S  S  S  S  E    E   E  E   
---------------------18-17-15--------------------------|
------------------------------18-17-15-14~-------------|
------16s-17s-16-12-------------------------15--14--L--|
-------------------------------------------------------|
--12---------------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
-----7--7-----7--7-----7--|-----7--7-----7--7-----7--|
--0--7--7--0--7--7--0--7--|--0--7--7--0--7--7--0--7--|


  E   E   E  E   E   E  E   E   
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-----12--12-----12--12-----12--|
-----10--10-----10--10-----10--|
--0--10--10--0--10--10--0--10--|


  E   E   E   E   E   E  E  E   
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-----10--10--10--10s--7--7--7--|
-------------------------------|
------8---8---8---8s--5--5--5--|
--0----------------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E    
--------------------------|---------------|
--------------------------|---------------|
--------------------------|---------------|
--------------------------|---------------|
-----7--7-----7--7-----7--|---------------|
--0--7--7--0--7--7--0--7--|--0--0--7--L\--|


  E   E   E  E   E   E  E   E   
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-----12--12-----12--12-----12--|
-----10--10-----10--10-----10--|
--0--10--10--0--10--10--0--10--|


  E   E   E   E   E   E  E  E   
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-----10--10--10--10s--7--7--7--|
-------------------------------|
------8---8---8---8s--5--5--5--|
--0----------------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E   S S E   
--------------------------|----------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------|
-----7--7-----7--7-----7--|----------------------|
--0--7--7--0--7--7--0--7--|--0--0--7--L\--0-0-7--|


  E    E   E  E   E   E  E   E   
--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|
------12--12-----12--12-----12--|
------10--10-----10--10-----10--|
--L\--10--10--0--10--10--0--10--|


  E   E   E   E   E   E  E  E   
-------------------------------|
-------------------------------|
-----10--10--10--10s--7--7--7--|
-------------------------------|
------8---8---8---8s--5--5--5--|
--0----------------------------|


  E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E     E  E  E  E  E  E  E  E   
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------------|
-----7--7-----7--7-----7--|--------7-----7--7-----7--|
--0--7--7--0--7--7--0--7--|--0--0--7--0--7--7--0--7--|


-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|
-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|
-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|
-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|
-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|
-----|-----|-----|-----|-----|


  S S S S  E  E   E  E   E   E   
--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|
----------14-----14--L\-----12--|
----------10-----10--L\-----10--|
-----------0------0--L\------0--|
--0-0-0-0----------------0------|


                 T            T           
  E   E  E   E   S  S  S   S  S  S  S  S  
-----------------------------------------|
-----------------------------------------|
-----12--L\------------------14p-5h-7h-9-|
-----10--L\------------------------------|
------0--L\-----12p-5h-7h-10-------------|
-------------0---------------------------|


  S S S S E  E  E  E  E  E   
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------9-----9--L-----7--|
----------7-----7--L-----7--|
----------0-----0--L-----0--|
--0-0-0-0-------------0-----|


                          NH     
  E  E  E   S E    E.     Q      
--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|
-----7--L\----------------------|
-----7--L\----------------------|
-----0--L\--------------<>4~----|
------------0-L--/12\-----------|


  S S S S  E  E   E  E   E   E   
--------------------------------|
--------------------------------|
----------14-----14--L\-----12--|
----------10-----10--L\-----10--|
-----------0------0--L\------0--|
--0-0-0-0----------------0------|


  E   E  E   E  S S S  S S S  S  S  
-----------------------------------|
-------------------------8---------|
-----12--L\-----5-5--------5h-7h-9-|
-----10--L\---------5h-7-----------|
------0--L\------------------------|
-------------0---------------------|


  S S S S E  E  E  E  E  E   
----------------------------|
----------------------------|
----------9-----9--L-----7--|
----------7-----7--L-----7--|
----------0-----0--L-----0--|
--0-0-0-0-------------0-----|


                          NH           
  E  E  E   S E    E.     Q            
--------------------------------|----||
--------------------------------|----||
-----7--L\----------------------|----||
-----7--L\----------------------|----||
-----0--L\--------------<>4~----|----||
------------0-L--/12\-----------|----||
```


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 6, 2011)

AySay said:


> The first bit and the last bit, very poorly tabbed, but passable I guess.
> 
> Mr.Getgood probably knows it all, and hopefully Dez can post one up later like he did for Sections and DMB...
> 
> Dudeson, you are awesome. Always comin through.


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess we have the same taste...


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 7, 2011)

For sure, maybe we should hook up. Sexually. Keep me in mind for any HAARP related shit as well.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Sep 12, 2011)

I know these guys, I could ask em


----------



## AySay (Sep 13, 2011)

Darkstar124 said:


> I know these guys, I could ask em



YA PLS


----------



## Darkstar124 (Sep 15, 2011)

AySay said:


> YA PLS



Did do, he's gonna try to cut some time out sometime for it. Who knows when though lol, busy dude.


----------



## Parka Dez (Sep 16, 2011)

Not a bad job on the tab! A few mistakes, generally which octave the notes are in. For example in the 2nd riff you tabbed, the low A is never fretted. The chord voicing goes across the ADG and fretted 7 6 6, respectively. When I have some time, I'll get tabbing it.

Cheers for the support guys!


----------



## AySay (Sep 22, 2011)

Did someone somewhat famous type something in regards to me personally?!?







dudebro. i am bigfan. u are number 2 buttontothetop flannel guy in uk (mumin is 1). i very like your sound. have very excite for this crush the sea album. please make finish this tab. i will have squirt in happy.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Sep 22, 2011)

Grind the ocean xD


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 23, 2011)

Gief guitar pro version!


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 22, 2011)

For those of who asking for tabs before check this out!

The Safety Fire Show You How to Play "Huge Hammers" | Guitar World


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 22, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> For those of who asking for tabs before check this out!
> 
> The Safety Fire Show You How to Play "Huge Hammers" | Guitar World


 Very awesome my dude! The Safety Fire is just kickin all sorts of ass lately.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 23, 2011)

Any chance we can see the GP version of that tab? :X


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 27, 2012)

Part of Floods of Colour. sorry its not much. Not my tab work either by the way.

View attachment The Safety Fire - Floods of Colours.pdf


----------



## makeitreign (Mar 27, 2012)

Parka Dez said:


> For those of who asking for tabs before check this out!
> 
> The Safety Fire Show You How to Play "Huge Hammers" | Guitar World



Fuck yeah dude. That epic riff is so tits.

Looking forward to seeing you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Djent As Fook (Apr 1, 2012)

All I know from my ear, which may be incorrect, is the "sweeps" (jazz forms, rather), at the conclusion of Grind the Ocean, are some form of a major 7th arpeggio.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 5, 2012)

Bump because I want Animal King 

Anyone have any more tabs as its been a while since the album dropped? Will give virtual foot rubs.


----------



## munz (Mar 26, 2013)

Fiction said:


> Bump because I want Animal King
> 
> Anyone have any more tabs as its been a while since the album dropped? Will give virtual foot rubs.



The intro to that one is just descending minor 9s starting at the A.


----------



## lawizeg (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I just made this video; figured out Seagraves. Hope it helps someone!
Forgive the awkward.

Teenage girl incoming, beware

Seagraves - The Safety Fire Lesson - YouTube

TAB: http://pastebin.com/ViM2nR2u


----------

